# I Quit a good paying job!!!



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Today I quit a job that paid $15/hr, which is great pay! at least to me it was. This job also offered great benefits, which made it even that much harder to quit but it was basically a call center type of job, except a lot more demanding than your regular call center. This job dealt with payroll stuff. And we all know that payroll stuff can be a pain in the ***. So, we’d get a lot of angry customers calling to inquire about their pay slips. 

To be specific, the type of questions we get are “why haven’t i received my check?” “why didn’t I get paid time and a half during the holidays?” “my check expired and I can’t cash it out anymore, what do I do?” I have reached the cap on my 401 k, so why am I still getting deductions for it?” I was suppose to get paid time off but it’s not showing on my pay slip as pto” “my money hasn’t been directly deposited to my bank, why?” “Why are my federal taxable wages higher this time?” “Why are my benefit deductions higher?” “How can i access my w2 forms and where can I see my paystubs online? “Where can i change my banking information and my allowances info?” “I can’t see my payslips online because I’m locked out of the system, how can I gain access to the system?” Etc....

Basically, very complicated questions that could only be answered if you really know your stuff, which I didn’t. It made me feel so useless and inadequate. I also have severe phone anxiety, which is like 98% of what that job entails. So, I truly felt like my only option was to quit.....but now, once again, I’m unemployed and back to the drawing board :’( 

Has anyone else ever quit a good paying job, due to anxiety and feelings of inadequacy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is really good money but I understand maybe you could of hanged in till they fired you....I'm at that point now....I've quit jobs before but now its on them.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> That is really good money but I understand maybe you could of hanged in till they fired you....I'm at that point now....I've quit jobs before but now its on them.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they were eventually going to fire me, especially since I was so bad at taking the calls but they would've probably taken months to fire me and I just didn't want to work there at all anymore.....I still have to put in my two weeks tho :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LadyApathy said:


> I still have to put in my two weeks tho :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gave them a 2wks notice? Did you give a reason? Hmm maybe you can change your mind?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations on quitting. Nobody deserves to be in a call center.


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

I recently quit my corporate sales job because it just kills your soul being in that environment. 

I'm just proud that I was able to conquer my anxieties and sold myself into a high pressure sales job where you take rejection after rejection over and over again to prove to myself that my anxiety will not control me. I will control it.

Onto something better and hopefully for you too!


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

You gave them a 2wks notice? Did you give a reason? Hmm maybe you can change your mind?[/QUOTE]

Lucky for me, they said I don't have to work the two weeks. So today was officially my last day.



Paul said:


> Congratulations on quitting. Nobody deserves to be in a call center.


Thank you! I agree.



anxietyconquerer said:


> I recently quit my corporate sales job because it just kills your soul being in that environment.
> 
> I'm just proud that I was able to conquer my anxieties and sold myself into a high pressure sales job where you take rejection after rejection over and over again to prove to myself that my anxiety will not control me. I will control it.
> 
> Onto something better and hopefully for you too!


Thank you! I hope you find something better too


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good for you. A job that destroys your mental health ain't worth it. No matter how much it pays. Honestly i couldn't even read your whole post because it was giving me anxiety just reading it!

The fact that you were able to get a good job in the first place is a good sign. If it can happen once, it can happen again.

I quit a well paying job at a world famous company. The job itself could of led me to big career opportunitues, but being there was making me super miserable and depressed and anxious for a variety of reasons. i don't regret quitting at all.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Good I guess? 

Quitting becomes a difficult habit to break.

My friend who recently killed themselves had this pattern. 

Just make sure that all jobs don't start to seem to be too much to handle.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't $15 an hour close to minimum wage in a lot of places?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Isn't $15 an hour close to minimum wage in a lot of places?


That is very lucrative here, I'm not sure I'll ever see that type of money..maybe one day. Maybe the south is on the low end who knows.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Good for you. A job that destroys your mental health ain't worth it. No matter how much it pays. Honestly i couldn't even read your whole post because it was giving me anxiety just reading it!
> 
> The fact that you were able to get a good job in the first place is a good sign. If it can happen once, it can happen again.
> 
> I quit a well paying job at a world famous company. The job itself could of led me to big career opportunitues, but being there was making me super miserable and depressed and anxious for a variety of reasons. i don't regret quitting at all.


Thanks, I'm also glad I quit  and I don't regret it either.



SofaKing said:


> Good I guess?
> 
> Quitting becomes a difficult habit to break.
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've ever quit a job so fast, so I don't think it'll become a habit. At least, I hope not. My condolences for your loss btw. I'm sure you're friend is at peace now.



komorikun said:


> Isn't $15 an hour close to minimum wage in a lot of places?


Lol I wish!!! $7.25/hour is the minimum where I'm from. So, I was making twice 
the minimum,a lil' over twice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webs (Jul 5, 2016)

Congratulation on taking a decision on your own - it is certainly a bad idea to stay in a job that makes your anxiety worse. Now its time to think about what job you can have that does not trigger your anxiety.. who knows maybe in the future you will be strong enough to come back to a similar job (if that is what you like)..


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Its okay..I quit my office job after Christmas...not due to anxiety but because I was working longer hours and not being compensated for it.. So I'm just down to one job...and thats okay because I'm still looking for another...we all deserve to find a job we can stand..especially if we're gonna be on it long.

You'll be fine...just hop on Indeed and your next job is seconds away.  

Indeed is such a life saver for me.


----------



## Newuser1234567 (Jan 9, 2018)

I feel like quitting my job as I don't think I can keep up with the people I work with. It's exhausting and people say hurtful things and then they put it down to 'banter'. Had a breakdown at work and now I feel useless and crap about myself. I feel like quitting my job but I think it'll be the same wherever I go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I am thinking about quitting my job...the pay is decent but not great but the benefits suck and there are no perks or bonuses of any kind. The work is monotonous and boring and I see little to no room for advancement. Not going to even get started on management and the way they run things. I know that if I do quit, I won’t get another job anytime soon and I will basically become a shut-in but the depressing and low morale environment there right now has really spiked my anxiety.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well I had a call support job before but I was fine with it where I would be ok with your type of job provided it wasn't cold calling selling. When I didn't know what to do I would ask my superiors or learn what I needed to do. I have had less phone anxiety than actual face to face and coworker problems are the worst for me. For sure there are some other types of jobs I probably couldn't handle.


----------



## peterbutter (Jan 14, 2018)

I quit my job years ago. Best move I've ever made. Couldn't stand working for someone else. Now I'm self-employed.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

omg this is meeee!!! i miraculously got a job at a dental office as a receptionist. the pay wasnt thaaaat great but it was more than i was making at my old retail job. it was nice and not embarrassing to actually tell ppl where i worked. but i ended up quitting after 2 weeks because i felt useless. i wasnt catching on and i have major phone anxiety as well! we always had to call patients and beg them to book appointments for cleanings. and when ppl would call asking questions, i would have no idea of the answers! we also had to call insurances and ask all these confusing questions. i would literally not do anything except try to look busy for 8 hours, pretending to type lol. i would type numbers in the phone and then hang up when it would ring lol. when i would call the insurances i would wait for the automated services instead of asking for a representative which took soooooooooo much longer. i didnt help at all, i actually hindered lol. and yea now im jobless and dont wanna work ever again lol


----------

